# Acorn Planes - help please



## dylan (12 May 2009)

Hi everyone.
1st post so bear with me.
I have an old Acorn No3 smoothing plane which I believe was manufactured pre-war and now wish to renovate.
Most of the web information seems to concentrate on Stanley planes - 

does anyone know a good link to information about this lesser known brand? - All I know so far is the following snippet-

_ACORN (U.K.) 
Trade name used for metal planes made by J.A. Chapman if Sheffield. Also used by Stanley Works Ltd. in Great Britain for second quality 
planes after the company acquired J.A. Chapman’s business._

Many thanks - 
Dylan


----------



## head clansman (12 May 2009)

hi

Stanley is only a name nothing else ,renovation will be much of a muchness .hc


----------



## dylan (12 May 2009)

Agreed.
One thing I was hoping to get right was the paintwork ( Japanning?) which seems to have been red or Burgundy once ie a nice change from the usual black.
Is this the standard livery?

Dylan


----------



## dylan (12 May 2009)

Agreed.
One thing I was hoping to get right was the paintwork ( Japanning?) which seems to have been red or Burgundy once ie a nice change from the usual black.
Is this the standard livery?

Dylan


----------



## MIGNAL (12 May 2009)

I have a friends Acorn 4.5. stored away in my workshop. What is left of the japanning is a dark Burgundy colour. I've nabbed the blade for my Staley 5.5 - and a very nice blade it is too, thin but comparable to the better modern blades IMO.


----------



## dylan (12 May 2009)

thanks - I suppose what I'd like to know is if these acorn planes are any different to Stanleys - apart from beech handles I cant spot any differeces. Also is it possible to date this plane somehow. The plane is thought to have been won by my Dad as a school prize so I'd love to know if it is from around the right date. Cheers.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 May 2009)

I believe they were made by Stanley as a cheaper line. Not sure though.

I have a No 4 1/2, and it was well-used when I got it about 30 years ago. The handles are lacquered a light red/brown (like old cherry). The japanning is black, and it seems it always was. I think the newer Acorns are japanned red. 

The lever-cap was never chromed, but probably nickled. 

Not a bad plane. I keep it for the rougher jobs - when there's paint on timber etc. 

HTH


----------



## head clansman (13 May 2009)

Hi

I recently renovated a Stanly no 10 rabbet plane and use black smooth hammerit paint it looks great , I suppose you can get various colours bought the paint from B/Q. hc


----------



## MIGNAL (13 May 2009)

Perhaps I'm mistaken but I thought that Acorn were aquired by Stanley sometime in the 1930's. The one in my workshop is certainly old because it has the early type frog. it is one fairly hefty casting. Maybe Stanley kept the mark and sold it as a cheaper alternative.


----------



## jonbikebod (14 May 2009)

Hi Dylan,
I have an Acorn plane I bought new in the seventies (before I knew any better). The paint is quit a bright red and along with the beech handles the depth adjusting knob is aluminium, so to are the slotted handle retaining nuts. 
It was sold as being a ‘second line’ Stanley but it seems to have no components in common with a Stanley and the casting is very poor. To get the sole flat around the mouth would reduce the casting so much it wouldn’t have any strength. It is only therefore useful for rough work but it has seen regular use in the last 30 years. The blade is stamped ‘Stanley’ but not in the usual ‘box’ graphic. It is as bad as all blades made around that time so I upgraded it with an old Marples crucible cast blade.
I can take a photo of it if it would help.
Jon.


----------

